# The love shack



## Mikeymutt (Aug 24, 2015)

so I met up with rubex.after travelling to hers I stopped to check out another place and as I fought against the brambles I lost my car keys.so I was in the middle of nowhere with no signal hardly.but walked up the road a bit and got some signal,and managed to get hold of someone to bring my spare key.so an hour and a half late I arrived late at rubex's.but we still managed to fit the two sites we planned to do.then finished off with this little old shack.i really liked this place.

Lesson learnt from that day.get a chain to put your keys on and put them in your pocket properly &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Bones out (Aug 24, 2015)

Another beauty from Mikeymutt.....


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 24, 2015)

Thank you bonesout..much appreciated


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Aug 24, 2015)

I love the hoovers in this place. Great stuff. :spinny:


----------



## smiler (Aug 24, 2015)

Nicely Done Mikey, I liked the shot of the cockles shells, Thanks


----------



## tumble112 (Aug 25, 2015)

So many nice little details, outstanding.


----------



## Rubex (Aug 25, 2015)

Fantastic pictures Mikeymutt, and thank you for a lovely day


----------



## cunningplan (Aug 26, 2015)

Nice one as normal


----------



## Dugie (Aug 27, 2015)

Great looking little place Mikey. Cheers for sharing.

Dugie


----------



## ironsky (Aug 27, 2015)

Like the haunted chair look one.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 28, 2015)

Superb photography Mikey.


----------

